# 1992 maxima shifting problems



## ayin2012 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have been having problems shifting into second gear.If I give it a lot of gas and get it to about 25mph, 3000-3500 rpm it'll shift if I let off the gas completely for a second, but now it is also dropping back into first at like 35-45 mph if I dont keep the pedal down so its gotten to be a real hassle.any advice?


----------

